# Brandies



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm a whisky drinker, I enjoy both single malt scothes and bourbons. I've read the posts on whiskies with great interest, and picked up a few tips from them.
Lately I've become intrigued by brandies, and I've begun exploring some of the many offereings out there. So I'd be intereted in some opinions from this esteemed group.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Armanac


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Though I'm hardly an expert, I enjoy having a few bottles of the Germaine-Robin brandies on hand (usually one bottle of the XO for very special occasions and then something a little more reasonably priced - Old Havana or the Shareholders Blend - for somewhat "less special" moments.) These are California alambic brandies and, to my mind, some of the best being turned out in this country.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll second the vote for Armagnac, and also (although not technicaly a brandy, but apple brandy) Calvados, especially in XO versions.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Armagnac is to Cognac as flannel is to worsted. Enjoy them both, in season.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Calvados! I am currently enjoying a bottle of 12 YO Lecompte, which is just delicious.

Has anybody ever tried any Germain-Robin. I've always been tempted, but the bottlings that are available at my friendly neighborhood liquor store are expensive enough to discourage pure experimentation.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

jcusey - Check my message a bit previous to yours (though, admittedly, I seemed to have added a superfluous "e" to "Germain"). I've never had - and understandably so, at $350 a bottle -the Anno Domini that the 2005 Robb Report raved about. But over the years I have tried their Shareholder Blend, a few bottles of a Christmas Blend, the Old Havana Blend, the XO, and even their basic (Lot 37?) bottling, and all were just fine by me.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

PITAronin said:


> jcusey - Check my message a bit previous to yours (though, admittedly, I seemed to have added a superfluous "e" to "Germain"). I've never had - and understandably so, at $350 a bottle -the Anno Domini that the 2005 Robb Report raved about. But over the years I have tried their Shareholder Blend, a few bottles of a Christmas Blend, the Old Havana Blend, the XO, and even their basic (Lot 37?) bottling, and all were just fine by me.


Oi, I'm an ijit. Thank you for the review. Now, if I could only find something other than the Old Havana or the Cigar Blend at $95 a fifth. :icon_pale:


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Brandy?*

Brandy is a very general definition for a distilled beverage of a certain grape, grown anywhere on the planet. It can also be flavored or mixed with another liquer. 'Cognac' is from the region in La Belle France of the same name, and can be further differentiated based on the particular region of Cognac. Ditto for Armagnac. Brandy is to either as water is to Champagne. So, based on your enjoyment of single malts, the question is really about Armagnac Vs. Cognac. 
A good Cognac (I highly recommend Pierre Ferrand 'Ambre') has a similiar structure in the mouth as your single malt (with no water or soda), with a certain subtle sweetness and very clear smoothness. Armagnac isn't as 'tame', it has an earthier, less complex (yet very sophisticated) taste, similiar yet different enough that there are times when it's preferred. The 'Most' Armagnacs are from the Bas region, look for 'XO' or 'Napoleon' on the label.


----------

